# wheel fitment



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

i was looking into the Styluz M537 Satin Black rims, 18x8.5 +40, every site i go to says these wheels don't fit my 2014 chevy Cruze LT RS, can someone explain to me why?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe their "wheel fitment" criteria is being conservative due to the width of that size.

These in fact due fit. Search the forums. I believe the member Smurfenstein was one of the first ones to sport these...


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

evo77 said:


> Maybe their "wheel fitment" criteria is being conservative due to the width of that size.
> 
> These in fact due fit. Search the forums. I believe the member Smurfenstein was one of the first ones to sport these...



Thanks.. I had seen Smurfensteins build page and saw the wheels already. I didn't know if the wheels had changed through the years or not. Thanks for the info


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Are you sure they offer 5X105 bolt pattern? Our cars are the only one that has it. That has been the biggest problem with aftermarket wheels.


----------

